# Chihuahua-Themed Gifts



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I've started to create my own wish-list of Chihuahua-themed gifts for the upcoming holiday season (and my birthday, which is in January ). I figured some of you on CP might also like to take a look! I'll probably keep adding to this list if I find other things that I really love.. I bet a lot of these would make great stocking stuffers. Most are under $20.

*Gift Wrapping:*
Chihuahua Holiday Greeting Cards
Antique Chihuahua Silhouette Notecards
Chihuahua Blank Cards
Chihuahua Holiday Gift Tags 1
Chihuahua Holiday Gift Tags 2
Chihuahua Stickers 1
Chihuahua Stickers 2

*Accessories:*
Chihuahua Pocket Mirror
Kawaii Chihuahua Clutch
Kawaii Chihuahua Large Zipper Pouch 1
Kawaii Chihuahua Large Zipper Pouch 2
Kawaii Chihuahua Coin Purse
Kawaii Chihuahua Square Pouch
Fox Felt Mobile Phone Case (Okay, so it's not a chi, but it looks like one!)

*Jewelry/Apparel:*
Chihuahua with Glasses T-Shirt
Chihuahua Mary Jane Shoes

*Home:*
Chihuahua Hanging Dish Towel 1
Chihuahua Hanging Dish Towel 2
Chihuahua Magnets 1
Chihuahua Magnets 2
Chihuahua "Enjoy Life" Magnet
Chihuahua Tequila Label Magnet
Ceramic Chihuahua Dollhouse Figurine
Handpainted Chihuahua Coffee Mug
Chihuahua Throw Pillow 1
Chihuahua Throw Pillow 2
Microwavable Chihuahua Wheat Warmer
Chihuahua Christmas Tree Ornament

*Art:*
Chihuahuas Fill a Sink at Bath Time
Chihuahua Canvas Painting
Long Hair Chihuahua Inspirational Dog Art 1
Long Hair Chihuahua Inspirational Dog Art 2 (It's really a silhouette of a papillon, but they look very similar.)
Short Hair Chihuahua Inspirational Dog Art
Black and White Chihuahua Ears Photo
Chihuahua and Sara Portrait
Chee-S the Chihuahua Print
Hand-Cut Chihuahua Silhouette on Book Page
Art Print of Chihuahua Painting 1
Art Print of Chihuahua Painting 2
Chihuahua Playing Guitar Painted Ceramic Tile
Long Hair Chihuahua Car Decal
Short Hair Chihuahua Car Decal

---

Enjoy!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

SHOES:
Chihuahua Shoes


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

hahah all this is so great im loving it to!!!!


----------



## GypsyChi (Nov 20, 2011)

wow thanks for this the hubs will be pleased


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

They are quite nice 
This is a chihuahua ornament 
Chihuahua Christmas Gift Pet Ornament by MeliaArts on Etsy


----------



## GypsyChi (Nov 20, 2011)

jan896 said:


> SHOES:
> Chihuahua Shoes


i will say i got those before, sadly for the price the souls could have been way better.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I just put a new decal on the back window of my car. Check these out.
The Long Coat looks just like Tabitha 

CHIHUAHUA - LONG COAT - DOG DECAL STICKER by K9-DESIGN | eBay

CHIHUAHUA SMOOTH COATED DOG DECAL STICKER by K9-DESIGN | eBay


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Added the four suggestions you guys made!  Thanks! Keep them coming!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

don't forget a calendar! sorry no web site to give, just the suggestion!


----------

